# Advice please



## Bluenoseken (Aug 4, 2020)

Can anyone please tell me what breed/type of budgies I have and also confirm their sex. Also, are my blue budgies eyes ok as they are almost fully closed. Is this just down to what breed he is? He also looks like he has a single feather growing upwards on both lower eye lids.


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

The blue one is an English budgie! And it's a male based on the blue cere. The other one looks like a pretty typical, normal budgie. But it looks too young for me to be able to tell the sex, the cere is still pinkish. Somebody else here probably knows something to look for there that I don't.

English budgies have those huge poofy heads and are larger than a standard budgie. He looks normal to me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your green budgie is a male as well. 
That is great as you won't have to worry about discouraging egg laying and the two males will become best buddies!

They are both very handsome fellows.*


----------



## Bluenoseken (Aug 4, 2020)

Thank you both for your advice. You have confirmed what we thought. We have had the blue budgie (Kes) since Last December. He is about a year old. We got the green budgie (Bez) five weeks ago. He's about three months old. We were concerned about Kes as his eyes have gotten smaller and smaller since we got him and now it looks like they are closed all the time! He flies around without any problems. We were going to take him to a vet to check if feathers were growing into his eyes. Kes has learnt to talk since lockdown and the new boy Bez has also started talking already! They have bonded really well and young Bez definitely rules the roost! I suppose that's down to the placid nature of the English breed that the blue budgie Kes is. Can anyone else confirm that his tiny eyes are normal? Just want to put our minds at rest!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Unfortunately, I can't even see Kes' eyes in the pictures at all.

Could you please post a full-sized picture of Kes' profile when you know he has his eyes open?

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

While an English Budgie's eyes will appear smaller than an American/Pet type budgie due to the fluffy feathers on the face, you SHOULD be able to fully see his eyes.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're adorable!


----------



## Bluenoseken (Aug 4, 2020)

If you click on the photos and zoom in you will notice a small feather on each eye growing upwards!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Probably best to have him checked by your Avian Vet to ensure those feathers aren't going to cause problems with his vision over time.*


----------

